
Show HN: Knocker, automate finding businesses without website - tcosialls
https://app.knocker.io/register
======
tomtomdu73
How do you look for leads? Just tried and does the job fast indeed

~~~
tcosialls
We use Places API like Google Places, Facebook Places, Yelp Fusion to find
businesses that actually do not have a website. To make sure results are
correct we cross-check them between the aforementioned platforms, then use a
series of in-house testings like URL health check, presence in google search
etc...

------
lucdom
Really useful for my business. Found a lot of new clients.

